# Had heart attack, so sorry for my absence



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have been in the hospital for quite awhile trying to get regulated again so sorry I haven't been around. I had the heart attack and pneumonia and there was no way to get on the computer to let anyone know. I am only now being able to notify everyone. Will still not be on much for awhile. 
Chicks were well taken care of by my kids and they are finally laying eggs. Only problem is they are very small. Wondering when they will finally get some size to them. 
Will be back on when I get some more strength. Again I am sorry for not joining in here more. Can't be helped though.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad you are home again. Scary stuff you just went through! Time to take care of you and get better!!! The eggs will get bigger as the girls reach their full growth size. Now, go get some rest!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel better Catlady. Know we are thinking of you and sending good wishes.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good to have you back, have a good rest and look after yourself.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope you feel better! Glad to have you back!


----------

